# Je pense que j'apprécierai(s) votre aide - temps



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Samuel vient d'arriver aux Arums Mauves, son bureau est très désordonné. Anastasia et Thomas lui proposent leur aide. Samuel leur répond : 

— _Merci, c’est gentil, je pense que j’apprécierai(*s*) votre aide_.

D'après ce fil, il est possible d'utiliser le conditionnel dans cette phrase s'il y a une condition irréelle, par exemple, _J’apprécierai*s* votre aide si vous me la proposiez_. Mais dans mon cas il n'y a pas de condition irréelle. Est-il toujours possible d'employer le conditionnel par politesse ? 

Merci


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En règle, on doit ici utiliser le futur, puisqu'il s'agit d'un évènement susceptible de survenir (qu'Anastasia et Thomas lui proposent leur aide) ; mais l'emploi du futur peut apparaître comme une demande déguisée, une aide sur laquelle on compte (« ça sera bien ») alors, comme tu le dis, il est possible d'employer - par politesse - le conditionnel, car il laisse planer un doute sur cette aide qui reste hypothétique. : il s'agit plus d'un souhait inexprimé que d'une demande.
Cela dit, à l'oral, la différence de prononciation est si ténue (« rais » est plus ouvert que « rai ») qu'elle passe souvent inaperçue, quand elle est faite par le locuteur.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

On peut mettre la phrase au pluriel pour bien distinguer les deux temps :

_Je pense que nous apprécie*rons* votre aide.
Je pense que nous apprécie*rions* votre aide._

Pour ma part, je trouve le conditionnel totalement inadapté dans cette phrase étant donné que ce n'est pas une demande d'aide mais une réponse à une proposition d'aide.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je trouve en fait toute la phrase curieuse, quel que soit le temps. En particulier, je trouve bizarre de dire _Je pense que j'apprécierai(s) votre aide_. Je dirais plus naturellement quelque chose du style :

_Merci, c'est gentil. Votre aide sera la bienvenue_.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> _Votre aide *sera* la bienvenue_.


Ou aussi : _Votre aide *serait* la bienvenue_.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Est-ce que ma phrase ne se dit pas du tout ou elle est simplement  inhabituelle ?


----------



## OLN

Ce qui est inhabituel, c'est de commencer par "Je pense que" en s'adressant à la personne dont l'aide sera la bienvenue.  Cette retenue va passer pour un manque de reconnaissance et est à priori en contradiction avec l'intention de l'auteur.

_Votre aide *serait* la bienvenue_ sous-entend qu'elle n'a pas encore été acceptée, voire fermement offerte.


----------



## Alessa Azure

OLN said:


> ...voire fermement offerte



Je ne comprends pas cette partie. Que voulais-tu dire par là ?

Ajout : OLN, après avoir lu la réponse de MC, j'ai compris ce que voulait dire ta phrase, merci.

En remerciant Anastasia et Thomas, Samuel hésite parce qu'avant Anastasia a jeté de la confiture au visage d'un autre surveillant et ensuite Thomas et elle se sont chamaillés. Donc, il ne sait pas à quoi s'attendre.

D'après vous, est-ce que je peux garder ma phrase ou il est préférable de la remplacer par _Votre aide *serait* la bienvenue_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> D'après vous, est-ce que je peux garder ma phrase


Non, pas pour moi.



Alessa Azure said:


> il est préférable de la remplacer par _Votre aide *serait* la bienvenue_ ?


Non plus. Pour moi le conditionnel est inadapté dans ce contexte, à moins qu'Anastasia et Thomas n'aient proposé leur aide que vaguement, sans trop s'avancer, par pure politesse, mais sans le formuler vraiment fermement comme suggéré par OLN. Autrement dit, s'il n'y a aucun doute, aucune ambiguïté, tant dans leur proposition d'aide que dans l'assentiment de Samuel, seul le futur est adapté étant donné qu'il n'y a rien d'hypothétique ou de conditionnel.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci, supposons que le conditionnel soit inadapté ici. Mais pourquoi ma phrase initiale, avec le futur, n'est pas correcte, si on prend en compte que Samuel hésite à accepter leur proposition ?

— _Merci, c’est gentil, je pense que j’apprécierai votre aide._


----------



## Maître Capello

Cette phrase est grammaticalement correcte, mais elle n'a guère de sens. Elle laisserait en effet entendre que le locuteur ne serait pas certain d'apprécier cette aide ! Pour éviter ce sens fâcheux, il convient de supprimer _je pense que_.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Oui, c'est ce que Samuel pense. Mais vous avez probablement raison : il est préférable de formuler ses réponses d'une manière plus courtoise.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Je partage le trouble de Me Capello.
Pour ma part, j'ai l'intuition qu'il s'agit d'un texte anglais (pas si bien) traduit.
Quel est l'ouvrage original ?


----------



## Alessa Azure

Non, j'ai écrit cette phrase.


----------



## Locape

Il faut suivre, *Gérard* !  C'est un texte écrit par *Alessa* dont nous suivons la progression depuis un certain temps (bien que nous n'en ayons que de courts extraits ). Ce n'est déjà pas facile d'écrire une histoire (un roman ou une nouvelle ?) dans sa langue maternelle, mais dans une autre langue, ça l'est encore moins. C'est un travail en cours, donc perfectible. Et ce n'est pas évident en français de choisir entre le conditionnel comme temps ou mode, ou le futur pour exprimer une supposition quand aux actions à venir.
Donc si Samuel sent que l'aide proposée par Anastasia et Thomas n'est pas sincère, que ce n'est que par politesse, il leur répond avec le conditionnel (il ne sait pas s'ils vont vraiment accepter de l'aider). Mais s'ils proposent leur aide sincèrement, Samuel le voit bien et répond avec le futur. Si c'est la 2e solution, 'je pense que' (ou je crois que) indique qu'il n'est pas sûr, donc avec le futur ce serait plutôt 'c'est sûr que j'apprécierai votre aide' ou 'c'est certain que...'. Mais la formule la plus idiomatique serait, comme l'a écrit *Maître Capello*, 'votre aide sera la bienvenue' ou simplement 'j'apprécierai (beaucoup) votre aide'.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Oui Locape, j'ai loupé le "ma phrase", qui a permis à tout le monde de comprendre qu'Alessa était l'auteure.
Désolé si j'ai froissé quiconque, aucune intention de ce type dans mes contributions.

Mais pour revenir au point, je ressens réellement une impression de calque, qui pourrait s'expliquer par le lieu de résidence apparent d'Alessa, où ils sont légion.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci à tout le monde !



Bezoard said:


> Je crois que j'écrirais plutôt "_des_ _préadolescents aux jeunes hommes de dix-sept ans"... _



Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Bezoard peut écrire _Je crois que j'écrirais _alors que mon _Je pense que j’apprécierai votre aide _est un calque — du russe plutôt — pour vous ? Savez-vous ce qui cloche dans ma phrase ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard sous-entend la condition irréelle _si c'était moi qui devais écrire la phrase_. Le fait qu'il ajoute _je crois que_ indique qu'il a une légère hésitation dans sa réponse. Mais dans votre phrase, aucune condition irréelle n'est sous-entendue et selon ce que vous nous avez expliqué du contexte, il n'y a aucun doute.


----------



## Bezoard

Probablement parce que tous les animaux sont égaux, mais certains sont plus égaux que les autres !
Non, trève de plaisanterie, j'allais répondre exactement ce que MC vient d'écrire !


----------



## Locape

Tout dépend si Anastasia et Thomas veulent réellement aider Samuel, ou s'ils le proposent seulement par politesse (et espèrent ne pas avoir à le faire). D'après le (peu de) contexte donné, on suppose qu'ils sont sincères. Mais il n'y a que toi qui connais la réponse !


----------



## Alessa Azure

Oui, ils sont sincères lorsqu'ils proposent leur aide à Samuel. 

Trois personnes ont lu mon texte et elles n'ont pas souligné ma phrase alors qu'elles ont trouvé d'autres phrases bizarres. À votre avis, est-ce que cela veut dire que ma phrase est plus ou moins correcte bien que maladroite ? Ou personne ne la formulera de cette façon ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour la question du temps, vos relecteurs n'ont peut-être tout simplement pas remarqué l'erreur étant donné que beaucoup de francophones prononcent à l'identique le futur et le conditionnel à la première personne du singulier.

Quant à la tournure étrange de votre phrase, peut-être l'ont-ils laissée passer parce qu'ils avaient d'autres choses plus importantes à faire corriger. 



Alessa Azure said:


> Ou personne ne la formulera de cette façon ?


J'ai bien peur que oui.


----------



## Locape

En répondant 'Je pense que' avec le conditionnel, Samuel ne semble pas vraiment croire à la sincérité d'Anastasia et Thomas, donc si tu veux dire que c'est le cas, qu'il les croit, il vaut mieux utiliser le futur (sans 'je pense que') comme 'j'apprécierai votre aide', ou la formule plus idiomatique 'votre aide sera la bienvenue'.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci, j'aimerais montrer son hésitation. Avec_ votre aide sera la bienvenue _on pourrait penser qu'il n'y a aucune réticence, aucune crainte...


----------



## Locape

Donc Anastasia et Thomas sont sincères, mais Samuel n'y croit pas trop, il pense que ça peut cacher quelque chose ? Alors, peut-être 'J'imagine/je crois que je pourrais avoir besoin de votre aide' ? Ou 'votre aide serait appréciable' ?


----------



## Alessa Azure

Anastasia et Thomas sont sincères et Samuel le sait, mais parce qu'il les trouve téméraires, il a peur d'accepter leur aide. Il appréhende de mauvaises surprises parce qu'Anastasia et Thomas font parfois des choses bizarres.


----------



## Locape

'Il se pourrait que j'ai besoin de votre aide', 'je pourrais avoir besoin de votre aide' (ce n'est pas sûr, c'est à confirmer).


----------

